# Red Mange



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I have two lab/ airedales that have red mange. it has been confirmed by the vet and he gave us some stuff we had to dip them in. once a week for four weeks. He also said that this problem would get worse before it started getting better. Has anyone else had this problem? How long does it usually take to rid of the stuff? Its driving them crazy. One of them has scratched the top of his head raw, and i dont know what to do about it to kinda make it so it doesnt bother him so bad... some help would be great.

T99


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Takes about three to four weeks, if your dogs are on heartworm preventative and heartworm negative you can go to the local feed store and get some Ivomec 1 % strile solution there are other ivomec produsts do not use any of them just this one.
Next go to your local pharmacy and buy a 1 cc syringe or 1 ML syringe and needle it will calbrated in 10ths of a cc or ml

1 cc = 1 ml for all practical purposes

the dose is 1/10 cc per 10 lbs of the dogs body weight

now weigh the dogs or estimate and draw air into the syringe using the needle

example- if you have a 70lb dog draw 7 tenths of a cc of air into the syringe inject it in the bottle and then draw 7/10ths of a cc of fluid out.

Now remove the needle and squirt it into the back of the dogs mouth do this once a week for the next three to four weeks.

*You must be certain the dog is heartworm negative *because this will also kill heartworms and that has to be done carefully and correctly or it can kill your dog.

I give this dose to all my dogs one time every month.

Treat the raw spots with bactine in a spray bottle cover their eyes so you dont spray it onto their eyes.

the rest of the ivomec 1% can be used to prevent heartworms and sevearal other parasites at the same dose one a month and is much less expensive than heartguard or any other commercially sold heart worm pills.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

ok. will this make it stop itching as bad? The vet gave us 10.6 mL of Mitaban (amitraz), whatever that is, and told us to mix 5.3 ml of it with one gallon of water, then take a sponge and sponge it over them. We have already done it once, so since that is cheaper will it hurt to do the last two weeks your way?I have already bought enough for two dips, or would it be better to just finish this way. because this stuff is $35 a bottle. We actually have three dogs with it, but the third is not showing any bald spots as bad as the other two. He's not itching very much either.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Both of them kill the mites that cause the mange, all dogs have these mite but some are more susceptible to problems.

mange is usaully associated with undernourished or parasite infested dogs, I am not accusing you of that just saying thats the type of dog thats usaully haveing problems with mange

The dip kills the mites on the skin, ivermectin kills them from the inside when they bite the animal.

Ivermectin will kill most parasites and if thats the 35$ you are talking about that bottle will provide way more than $35 worth of heartworm protection for the next two years on three dogs, keep it in a cool dark place and clean the sryinge and needle after each use with rubbing alcohol.

I would follow the vets directions and give the other dogs what I suggested and see how they do. The dip is effective and your vet knows more about this than I do.

The fact that all three dogs have this problem makes it important you clean and treat their kennel or backyard also where ever you keep them

ANd remember if your dogs are not on heartorm preventaive DO NOT give them ivermectin until they are tested and show negative results.

I hate giving this type of advice over the net you need to read up on what causes mite induced mange and fully understand what your option are.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

ok .thanks bobm, but how or what do i clean their pin with? i've sprayed bleach/water in their pin several times before to kill ticks and fleas. will that kill them?

(note: i did remove the dogs for a while until the bleach odor was gone
dont want anybody thinking i bleached the pin with them in it.lol)


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I had a hound years ago with the red devil and an Old timer told me to take a gallon of used motor oil and cover the dog with it and damn if it did work. Dog lost all its hair but took care of the mange problem


----------



## Two Dogs (Nov 1, 2006)

gundogguru said:


> I had a hound years ago with the red devil and an Old timer told me to take a gallon of used motor oil and cover the dog with it and damn if it did work. Dog lost all its hair but took care of the mange problem


 :rollin:

Thats the funniest thing I've heard today. Thanks


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ivomec works good, but i feel Dectomax does a much better job on the parasites. We have had livestock all my life and we were crazy on Ivoermectin but we soon switched to Dectomax because it is much more effective!

Hopes that helps!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

gundogguru said:


> I had a hound years ago with the red devil and an Old timer told me to take a gallon of used motor oil and cover the dog with it and damn if it did work. Dog lost all its hair but took care of the mange problem


This is a old time remedy and it works but I sure wouldn't do it, motor oils are toxic


----------



## mtcdvm (Aug 26, 2008)

Coupla issues here:

A. Demodectic (Red) Mange is not contagious from dog to dog or dog to man.

B. Most dogs with Demodex do not itch. They can have a secondary staph infection that could cause the itching however.

C. Mitaban is an acceptable treatment but has been replaced generally by ivermectin.

D. Oral dosing of ivermectin is just as effective as injecting it. Typically, we treat them for 30 days orally.

E. For goodness sakes, don't put motor oil or motor oil/sulfur on your dogs.

F. The disease, while seen on the skin, is actually an immune system disease. The majority of dogs less than 1 yr of age spontaneously recover but there is a minority that require aggressive treatment.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Sorry fella's. never thought to but what happend on here. On August 14, after I got home from school, I noticed their throats were swelling so i took them to the vet and the doc said the mites had gotten into the lymphnodes and that was it. He couldn't do anything, and i love my dogs, I really do, but he said that there was a place in dallas that had about a 45% of curing it but it would cost me 5 grand. He said that if the stuff i was using didn't seem to help any, he nothing would except this very very special treatment. And I just dont have that laying around. If I had it I would take them in a heart beat, but I couldn't. So we had the euthinized at 3:55 on Aug 14, first day of school.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. Damn you start school early.


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

My brothers dog also just was diagnosed with red mange. he said that she has been sleeping alot with the ivomectin. does this medicine make dogs drowsy? thanks for any help


----------



## BARLOW (Dec 4, 2008)

FOR FLEAS AND TICKS. . . . .

FOUND THIS POST ON ANOTHER DISCUSSION BOARD A COUPLE YEARS AND HAVE USED IT RELIGIOUSLY, AND HAVE NEVER NOTICED ANY ILL EFFECTS. USES SAME ACTIVE INGREDIENT AS MANY HIGH END, EXPENSIVE FLEA TREATMENTS AND COSTS SIGNIFICANTLY LESS.

Hey everybody, go to Lowes or anywhere that they sell
pesticides(i buy it at Lowes) it's in the garden
section and it's in a blue quart plastic bottle
labeled Bayer.....just like the aspirin
company.....advanced 12month tree and shrub insect
control concentrate.....turn the bottle to the back
side and it should say active
ingredient....Imidacloprid 1.47%.. this is the exact
same chemical as admire but it is more dilute so we
have to put more on the dog. I have been using it for
over a year now on my ten hounds and several friends
dogs plus a billy goat. This is also the same chemical
the vet sales trade name advantage...but it is more
dilute than it but way much cheaper. A quart of this
here in Alabama cost eighteen bucks and on average you
can treat around sixty dogs with the quart. I put
fifteen mililitres....15ml on all dogs from 40 to 65
lbs.... 20 ml on 65 to 90 lbs and 25 ml on a dog over
90 lbs. Put it on every dog that you own inside and
outside every month. You won't have to spray anything
because each dog will become a flea killing
machine....Within 24 hours after treating the dog any
flea that bites the dog for a month or more will die
within a few minutes.....as more eggs hatch and fleas
are born they will bite the dog and be dead quick. I
have seen massive infestations irradicated by one dog
being treated and every flea in their house and
outside was dead in four days.
Buy this stuff and a 30 ml syringe.... if the dog will
lay down squirt it on their bellies and rub it in all
over the bellie and chest. I f the dog won't lay down
just start at the base of the tail and applie a strip
from there up to their neck and rub it in. The idea is
to get as much on their skin as possible because it is
absorbed into their bloodstream and within 24 hours it
is circulating throughout their body for at least a
month. There will be a dry streak down their back when
it drys and the next day if you don't like seeing that
then take a spray bottle of water and dampen the
streak and rub it in....then even more of the chemical
will now get in their bloodstream but it really won't
matter cause the fleas are in trouble either way. Try
not to bathe the dogs a few days before and a few days
after putting this on them.
This stuff has shown amazing results here for i have
never been flea free this long........over a year.....
I have fought fleas all my life untill i found this
stuff....i mean i dont have a one here.....good luck
and i hope it works as good for y'all as it has for
me.

I have been putting 7.5 ml on beagles at 20-25lbs and
we have a half rat terrier half welsh corgi.....about
ten lbs and i put 3ml on her and she showed no side
effects. I haven't seen any side effects on any of the
dogs i have treated. Here again is the breeds i have
put this on.. four Walker foxhounds, four beagles, one
brittany, and they have been getting it for over a
year. I have put it on a wolf/ canine cross, a jack
russell terrier and i have put it on them like four or
five times. The jack russel now has pups....she and
the pups were eaten up with fleas...my buddy put it on
her and let it dry before he put her back with the
pups....fleas gone the next day....the pups and her
are fine but i can't say this is ok....my buddy did
this. I even put it on a dang billy goat...he had them
so bad while we were holding him and putting it on him
fleas were covering our legs.....the next day they
were gone. I have friends that have Walker foxhound
kennells......they have treated 25 hounds for two
months all have been ok.... I don't know about
cats.... check and see if the vets sale advantage for
cats....if so then it's the same chemical but i would
do a search on advantage on yahoo or google and read
about side effects if any. if not try 1.5 ml on a cat
and see if it kills the fleas...this is a minute
amount because it takes 15ml of this stuff to equal
1ml of advantage somewhere around that anyway. I sure
am glad i tried this stuff over a year ago because i
have hunted with guys that dogs had fleas pretty bad
and they still haven't made it to my place. 

FOR RED MANGE . . . DOUSE THE AREA AROUND THE DOG'S KENNEL/CHAIN/WHATEVER . . WITH DIESEL FUEL ABOUT ONCE EVERY TWO WEEKS. IT KILLS THE MITES AND THE SORES DRY UP. DOESN'T SMELL THE BEST . . BUT IT WILL WORK ABSOLUTELY. NEVER HAD A DOG WITH RED MANGE BUT HAVE FRIENDS WHO HAVE . . AND THIS IS WHAT THEY DO. ALSO . . . IT IS HEREDITARY SO NEVER BREED ONE WITH RED MANGE.

ALSO . . FOLLOW THIS LINK TO A DISCUSSION FORUM FOR HUNTING DOGS . . PRIMARILY BEARS, CATS, HOGS, ETC . . BUT LOTS OF USEFUL CARE, HUSBANDRY AND BREEDING INFO . . .

http://run2catch.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------

